# Dedicated 'Tribute' Forum



## 109301 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi,
Have you been to http://www.tribby.co.uk yet?
It is a dedicated forum site for 'Tribute' (Tribby) users - just opened, no posts yet! but is a welcome change to have like minded Tribbys have their own forum.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Tribby, The registration process does not work, the "I agree to these terms" loops.
Cheers
650


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Tribby said:


> just opened, no posts yet! but is a welcome change to have like minded Tribbys have their own forum.


Hmm. My advice would be to sort the registration out, and then make some posts yourself. Create some threads, think of what might engage readers. There's nothing worse than a completely empty forum.

Gerald


----------



## 109301 (Jan 18, 2008)

Checked the forum out and there is no problem with registration! :roll: 
I was hoping you Tribbys out there would help out and get some posts put in!
Will be taking my new Tribby out for its first run today (get number plates first) - hope she lives up to expectations


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

well i,ve done my bit


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Good idea to have the Tribby forum, and I registered without problems, but at the moment have nothing to say on any topics covered. Would have liked to congratulate you on the tribby forum, but nowhere to put it. Can you add a General section for anything from tribby owners which may not be covered by anything else?

Only a thought!
Happy travelling
Louise


----------



## 109301 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Thanks........*

Thanks for the help. I've setup 2 new forums, 'General' and 'Comments to Tribby Forum' - Please let me know if there are any more
_*Lets 'tune' the 'Triby Forum' to work for us!*_


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, Everytime I press "I agree to these terms" it just goes back to the same page with the "I agree to these terms" button on !
Bit of a b***r realy seen I invented the name Tribby :wink: 

I am just using XP with IE7
650


----------



## 109200 (Jan 13, 2008)

Does the same to me.
I press "Register"
get the terms, press "I agree" and it just puts up the terms page again and again and again! The only way out of that screen is to press "I do not agree"

Also using XP home & IE7


----------



## 109301 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Joining problem at http://www.tribby.co.uk/forum/*

Just fully tested the registration and there are no problems.
telephoned 6 friends to get them to test and all were able to get through the 'terms' page. (including XP and IE7)
Are your systems up to date including 'java' ? Bad mix of pop up blockers and protection software (Norton antvirus etc) can cause this oddity!
Sorry I can't help any further :?


----------



## 109335 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have just joined both www.motorhomefacts.com and www.tribby.co.uk without any problems in registering. Maybe people experiencing problems either have finger trouble, like I do or computer software which is not compatible.

I have just brought a tribby 650 and I am very impressed. 
newkid


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Tribby, I have now managed to register using my main PC which is Vista Premium 64bit and IE7 64 bit.

Tribute_550, I will play with the other and see what is missing and let you know, it has all updates barring .net 2.0 & 3.0 which is in progress now. I am running Panda IS2008 and the rest is just standard XP setup and have had no bother on any site including MHF, Banks & Building Societies which use 128bit security, for the last 4 years with this PC but there must be something different.

Cheers
650


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Tribby site*

I have just registered first time with no problems, am also using XP and IE7.

Jacobite


----------

